# !!pay It Foward!!



## jpfabricator (Jun 10, 2016)

In another thread Billh50 said somthing about pay it foward.
So I decided to do just that!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas by Jake Parker!


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 10, 2016)

I have a 0-1" mic that wouldent fit in the pass around box.


Its a "manual" digital that was an extra in a lot.
Its capable of reading to .0001".
Its chinese, but was calibrated in 2010.

If you need it, pm me an adress.

If you dont need it, let it ride.

The only thing I ask in return is to "pay it foward".

Sent from somewhere in East Texas by Jake Parker!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 11, 2016)

_Way to go Jake,_
_ Take a few "Atta Boys" and a pat on the back out of petty cash._
_*G*_


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 11, 2016)

Well Jake it looks like I started something. I hope it continues with others. I know there are some who will really appreciate it as I do. I myself will be looking for anything I have that someone might need.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a set of whitworth wrenches as well as a tappet tool for Triumphs & Bsas. I will give these away free (including shipping ) to anyone on a fixed income or for the price of shipping to others that need them. I figure a medium flat rate box should work for shipping.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 11, 2016)

If there is anything some of you need, just ask. If I don't have it, I probably have access to it. Sometimes I see someone in need of something here and I am on the phone to get it to them. I am 70 years olr and don't need  some of this stuff anymore.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 21, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> I have a 0-1" mic that wouldent fit in the pass around box.
> View attachment 130488
> 
> Its a "manual" digital that was an extra in a lot.
> ...


Ok... so no ones asked for the mic. yet. If ANYONE needs this, or wants this pm me. 
No charge, free shipping. 
It needs a new home.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 22, 2016)

The Mic is spoken for (pending)

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 22, 2016)

The whitworth wrenches are gone.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 3, 2016)

The mic  went to its new home

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 3, 2016)

Jake, received the mike yesterday. Thank you so much. Will put it to good use.
You are very generous.

 Ron   aka ozzie46


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 3, 2016)

Good deal!

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Bamban (Jul 3, 2016)

I am looking for plates for my 6 inch Super Spacer. Mine only stops at 4 places. Actually, I will be glad to pay for them


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 3, 2016)

Bamban said:


> I am looking for plates for my 6 inch Super Spacer. Mine only stops at 4 places. Actually, I will be glad to pay for them



Are these what you are looking for?  These are from a Vertex 6 inch Super Spacer.  Since I converted mine to a 4th axis for my mill, I have no use for them.  If they'll work, you are welcome to them.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 3, 2016)

Yes Sir. I sure can use them.

Just to be sure about the exact size, I will pull out the one on mine and measure it. I will be home on the 7th, will send you email then.

Thank you!


----------

